# Cyclone smoker



## 50170 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm new to smoking. I built a reverse flow smoker out of a 100lb propane tank. I just finished the 200lb fatty. I am going to burn a full bag of charcoal and some fatty meat hot for the first burn to remove the ethyl mercaptn. I hope to have lots of tuning questions in the future. My smoker was built with correct ratios for flow and combustion. Glad to be here


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 20, 2012)

to SMF....50170....Hope to see some pictures of your work......SB


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad to have you with us!  Can't wait to see that smoker and the food that comes out of it.

  Mike


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - glad you joined us


----------



## rdknb (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard


----------



## mossymo (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad you joined us 50170! :welcome1:
How a bout posting some pics of that bad boy?


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 21, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to SMF, 50170!


~Martin


----------

